# Gtr 33/4



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

Nissan Skyline gtr 334 - YouTube

Just thoght i would share this on the forum,

i am NOT! the owner!

The car is actually for sale in denmark 

Ron


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Beautiful!


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

If mine turns out that nice I'll be over the moon!


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Omg i so want a r34 front end on my 33. Any idea of off a rough price of the parts?


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Bonnet £300 ish OEM, wings/fenders £300 pair ish, Front bumper £300-600.


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Headlights too, cha ching lol do the wings fit with no mods?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Quite like that, seems to make the car look much more agressive!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah forgot about the biggest most expensive thing, the lights. Seen some on Ebay for £500 each not pair. I think the wings don't take too much modification. Find out soon enough.


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

That is deffinetly more aggressive looking I wouldn't mind that look, do the parts fit straight on or does it need some work.????


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Well for starters you will need R34 GTR bonnet hinges and the slam panel will need modifying so I am led to believe, the rest of it I am leaving up to the body shop who is more than capable. I will be posting up a project thread onc he gets started. Will be metal wide arch wings both front and rear, no fiberglass apart from rear bumper.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Bee*R do an R334 conversion kit. I know Imai-san wont ship overseas because he's fed up of people copying, but if you can get hold of a finished car from him they are very good, I've seen a few at his workshop


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh right just normal body work needed at a good shop then might consider for next year. Will have to put funds aside.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

if you want bee*r genuine kit, we can get it and ship it over to the UK

not an issue


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

matty what sort of price megga money i bet


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Wow, awesome.


----------



## typevu (Oct 3, 2011)

Tough!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

That actually looks very nice indeed


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

And, it actually got a brand new N1 engine in


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

see_no_evo said:


> matty what sort of price megga money i bet


depends on how much of the kit you want

you pay for the quality fitment from BEE*r

Also these parts are huge and have to be sent half way around the world


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

wings bumper and bonet thanks matty


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

£2300 shipped


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

thats not bad at all lot less than i thought, is that with fixings? how much are the lights like £900?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thats the bumper (and fixings that come with it) and the bonnet including shipping

lights are around £900-1000 depending on what type you want. cheaper if you want non GT-R ones (so GTT non xenon)


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

matty32 said:


> if you want bee*r genuine kit, we can get it and ship it over to the UK
> 
> not an issue


A genuine Bee*R *R334* kit?

Pictures?


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

i know these kits have a lot of haters but i think it goes together better than the 324's kit

the fat rear end of the 33 works with the 34 front and no need for extra arches at the rear so no sunken filler cap issues.

its a mod i may consider at some point as i could always sell my genuine 400r front and rear bumpers to funs some of it but i think it looks better on darker cars. not ssure it would work on a white 33


tib


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

we sold that car nearly 4 years ago..

was a lovely car

JM-Imports


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> we sold that car nearly 4 years ago..
> 
> was a lovely car
> 
> JM-Imports


sure i almost bought that car. looks spot on when put on a dark car just not sure it would look as good on my white 33?


tib


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

MrGT said:


> sure i almost bought that car. looks spot on when put on a dark car just not sure it would look as good on my white 33?
> 
> 
> tib


yup we had loads of interest in it back then, am sure in white it will look good too.


white and carbon ftw


----------

